# Apocalypse RDA squonk pin



## Jengz (7/2/18)

Hi Vape world,

I’m in need of an Armageddon apocalypse squonk pin. Do any vendors have stock by any slight small possibility? Or does any forumite have one lying around waiting for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Angelus (17/2/18)

Jengz said:


> Hi Vape world,
> 
> I’m in need of an Armageddon apocalypse squonk pin. Do any vendors have stock by any slight small possibility? Or does any forumite have one lying around waiting for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The struggle is real 
I also looking
Best I have been offered is to buy a clone rda apocalypse and “see” is the pin fits n works , tho I haven’t taken that step .... yet.... I still hoping


----------



## Jengz (18/2/18)

Do the clones come with a squonk pin? 
I’m going to check if they are available in the Uk and if so, I have someone coming through in April, will ask him to bring if I don’t get one by then... will pm u closer to the time if you haven’t found anything yet 



Angelus said:


> The struggle is real
> I also looking
> Best I have been offered is to buy a clone rda apocalypse and “see” is the pin fits n works , tho I haven’t taken that step .... yet.... I still hoping


----------



## Angelus (18/2/18)

They come with a squonk pin yes ... I haven’t gone to a Vape shop to test it out


----------

